# Prime Suspect 7 the final act/Masterpiece Theatre



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone happened to watch or more importantly did anyone tape last nights show?
I had a VCR boo-boo and its not coming on in my area again.
Anyone?
Frizbee


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I did. I've watched all the Prime Suspect shows and enjoyed them all. Before I tell you what happed I want to confirm you want to hear it, yes? I'd hate to tell you what happened if you have other plans to see for yourself.

Jock


----------



## roanne (Dec 29, 2006)

yes I want to know what happened


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I sent you a PM on this. Let me know what you think.

Jock


----------

